
Perforce killed my productivity. Again - nodivbyzero
http://blog.tsunanet.net/2012/10/perforce-killed-my-productivity-again.html
======
victorhugo31337
Perforce is terrible. It's a slow, cryptic, and expensive dinosaur. Time to
leave the mid 90s and hop on the git train.

